# Educational web site



## Groundhog (Aug 14, 2017)

I recently discovered a (free) web site dedicated to CNC education. Called "Academy: Titans of CNC". As it is also a 3rd season TV series "Titans of CNC" on MAVTV many of you may be far ahead of me. I've just started finding my way around the videos and files, but it looks pretty good from here!

Cad and CAM tutorials, drawings, files, etc. with Fusion 360. Machining with all types of CNCs.
Looks like lots of basic things and progressing from there.

Maybe worth a look; /http://academy.titansofcnc.com/


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 15, 2017)

PS:
I registered 5 days ago and outside of a confirmation notice I haven't gotten any unwanted emails from "Titans of CNC" (yet anyway )!


----------



## TomS (Aug 15, 2017)

I took a look and liked what I saw.  I'm registered but can't open videos.


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 16, 2017)

TomS said:


> I took a look and liked what I saw.  I'm registered but can't open videos.


I think videos opened for me even before I registered. 
When you download the drawings or cad files they send an email to the address you registered with, click the link to download the file.
Hope you get the viewing out.
Just remembered, I had* to turn off my Adblock* for the site or I could not see the videos either. There is just a short 5 sec ad on each video and a couple of small ads on the web site when you allow ads.


----------



## TomS (Aug 16, 2017)

Groundhog said:


> I think videos opened for me even before I registered.
> When you download the drawings or cad files they send an email to the address you registered with, click the link to download the file.
> Hope you get the viewing out.
> Just remembered, I had* to turn off my Adblock* for the site or I could not see the videos either. There is just a short 5 sec ad on each video and a couple of small ads on the web site when you allow ads.



That did it.  Thanks.


----------

